# Kitchen Photos



## Corey123 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Split: Post a picture of your kitchen thread*

Is the microwave one of those over-the-range units? 

They seem to be just as popular as the countertop units. 


~Corey123.


----------



## phinz (Dec 31, 2005)

Yep. Mine's an over-the-range type. 

It's in the background in these shots. We still lack a few items to finish up. The beadboard on the return is in but I need to cut it on the table saw, and I need to finish the lights:


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 31, 2005)

We have the Advantium Oven from GE over the range. WE love it and it takes up space that would go to no use.

Phinz, that sounds like me and my Kitchen.  I did everything but the rough carpentry.  Did the electrical, plumbing, designed the kitchen, hung the rock, hund the cabinets etc etc.  I didn't do the counter tops.  For that we had the professional installers handle the Silestone


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Those are some really nice pics you took of your kitchen, phinz!!

I love all those cabinets & counter space! Too bad I don't have that kind of kitchen though.


~Corey123.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 31, 2005)

I tried to take a picture of my kitchen once with my son's 28-Megapixel camera ... my kitchen is so small it was only 1 pixel!


----------



## phinz (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Corey.

This is what the kitchen looked like before we took the walls out and after we took the old cabinets down:






You can see a set of pictures of before, during and after for our whole house here.

Here are some during pictures of the kitchen construction.

You can see more after shots of the whole house  here.


----------



## Constance (Jan 3, 2006)

Very pretty kitchen, Phinz...you did a great job. Cute dogs, too. Is one of them wearing britches? 

Here's a picture of mine when we were having a get-together one night.


----------



## phinz (Jan 3, 2006)

I *love* your kitchen. I want a pot rack but really don't have the room since I have the return light and the ceiling fan. Thanks for the compliments on mine.

Yes, the Jack Russell wears britches. She has a submissive urination issue. We tried to break it and finally just relegated her to the pants. (she's fixed, so she only wears them for this issue) She's sweet as can be, and an almost perfect dog except for that one issue. I can deal with it.


----------



## Constance (Jan 4, 2006)

When we choose to have pets, there are certain things we learn to live with. But where would we find truer friends, who ask nothing of us except food and affection?


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> Thanks Corey.
> 
> This is what the kitchen looked like before we took the walls out and after we took the old cabinets down:
> 
> ...


 


You're quite welcome!!

It's hard to imagine that that's the same kitchen. 

Such is the magic of Hollywood! I love how you made the back room into a launderette for the washer & dryer!! 


~Corey123.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 1, 2006)

My kitchen is big, but there aren't that many appliances. Just the basics (blender, microwave, toaster oven, food processer, burner, drip coffee-maker, oven, beater). I'm thinking I need to fill it up. Sorry I don't have a pic.


----------



## carolmills (Jun 12, 2006)

Hokey Smokes!!  Now that's a working cook's KITCHEN!!!  


cam


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Very pretty kitchen, Phinz...you did a great job. Cute dogs, too. Is one of them wearing britches?
> 
> Here's a picture of mine when we were having a get-together one night.


 

WOW!!! Love that pot rack!!!! I wish I had that!! 

*~Corey123.*


----------



## Constance (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, Corey. I love it too...but when the big earthquake comes, I don't want to be standing under it!  
I also love my pantry. I think you can see it on the far left. The doors half shelves in them, and inside are two swinging doors of shelves that open out to reveal more shelves in the back. Above is a deep cabinet for larger items. 
Two other cabinets have pull out shelves, sort of like drawers, where I can find all my casserole dishes without having to dig everything out to get to what's in back. The corner has lazy susans, top and bottom. The bottom cabinet has two shelves, one for blenders, food processor and other small kitchen equipment, and the top one is our liquor cabinet. 
The top cabinet is where I keep my spices, baking powder, etc. 

We have a new stainless steel fridge now, and the old white one has retired to garage, to hold beer and party supplies. Kinda like putting the old horse out to pasture.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, I now have a SS fridge also. The cabinet though, is a lusciuos textured black color!! I love it!!!


~Corey123.


----------



## Constance (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine too...great minds run in the same channels!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, this is the new fad now with large applainces.

Also, to perk up your older appliances - if they are in good working order, but you think they could stand a makeover and you are tired of their colors, there are simulated SS self-adheisive sheets available for them to give them that custom stainless steel look!


~Corey123.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 15, 2006)

Today I was taking photos of the house for my insurance records, including the one below of my kitchen. I often imagine you guys cooking when I read your posts, but I don't know what your kitchens look like. I though it might make a good topic for sharing. 

Here's mine:


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh my gosh I'm in love with your kitchen !!!!
I don't have any pics of mine to share yet.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2006)

Wonderful kitchen Fryboy.

Mine is shown in members photos.


http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=407&catid=member&imageuser=2193


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 15, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Wonderful kitchen Fryboy.
> 
> Mine is shown in members photos.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I like having all the counter space to mess up. 

I had seen your photo before for some reason. Your kitchen is very inviting and suits your perfectly! Great tile, too, and I covet your cooktop.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2006)

The kitchen is pretty great Fryboy...my only problem with it is that there is NO work space by the cook top.  I have to do all the prep work some place else and then carry it over to the stove. (lazy lazy me) lol...


----------



## rdcast (Sep 15, 2006)

FryBoy, we all love your kitchen but it's just not like mah mom's. Hers is old school


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 15, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> The kitchen is pretty great Fryboy...my only problem with it is that there is NO work space by the cook top. I have to do all the prep work some place else and then carry it over to the stove. (lazy lazy me) lol...


I have a bit more workspace near the cooktop than you do, but not much. I guess that's the dirty little secret of kitchen islands. You do have good counter space directly behind the cooktop, whereas I have the sink to my back -- but I guess that has advantages, too. Whine whine whine! 

Also, as I've said before, I hate not having a range hood -- the down draft thing is only marginal. If I ever redo the kitchen that's one major change I'll make.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 15, 2006)

FryBoy, your kitchen looks like one of those displays in an upscale appliance store. Beautiful!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2006)

wouldn't you just love to have all those drawers and cupboards?


----------



## rdcast (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm too messy for a kitchen like that


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2006)

You might be interested in this thread. I know my kitchen pix are in there somewhere as are many other members. 


Love your cabinets by the way.


----------



## rdcast (Sep 15, 2006)

that was cute, but man, there's no way mah kitchen could be so neat


----------



## rdcast (Sep 15, 2006)

I have splatters of cream cheese all ova


----------



## rdcast (Sep 15, 2006)

besides, the title of this thread made me think of mah lil frind, Brenda Van at the age of 5


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2006)

Hijack alert! Back to kitchen photos please!


----------



## rdcast (Sep 16, 2006)

kitchen I don't want:


----------



## rdcast (Sep 16, 2006)

kitchen I want:


----------



## rdcast (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome, are you hungry ??? (an old pic):


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> You might be interested in this thread. I know my kitchen pix are in there somewhere as are many other members.
> 
> 
> Love your cabinets by the way.


Thanks for the link, Alix. I should have realized that this topic would have been discussed before.

I like seeing other's kitchens, especially the ones with a lot of personal touches, such as photos and notes and kids' drawings on the refrigerator. 

Thanks also for the nice comments. It is nice to have a lot of cabinets and counter space, something lacking from our old house. It's obvious that this kitchen was designed by someone who doesn't cook -- it doesn't have a real pantry! We've put in pull-out shelves in the cabinets under the island and in the downstairs linen closet and use those for food storage. 

BTW, those pull-out shelves are pretty neat -- there's a national company that franchises the installations: http://www.shelvestodrawers.com/


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks! My original kitchen didn't have a pantry either and my countertops were tile. (Just imagine me swearing and scrubbing with a toothbrush and bleach everyday!) I have to say that I am so happy with this new incarnation I take every chance I get to show it off. 

So, all those of you who haven't already done so, we would love to see your kitchen pix. Thanks Fry Boy for getting this going again.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2006)

RDCast
I'm sorry, are you feeling unwell?


----------



## rdcast (Sep 16, 2006)

No, just abused Ishbel, nothing that I can't handle !


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 16, 2006)

You guys have such nice kitchens...
My house is huge, but for some reason my kitchen is small....


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2006)

Got a picture to share gobo? Small or not, we'd love to see it.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 16, 2006)

Right! Sorry! I was gonna say I was gonna get a pic.
It takes a while, I have a bad reception in my area for my cell phone, and thats what I have to take the picture on and send to my email.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's it is.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Goboenomo,

Doesn't look that small to me -- and it's very attractive. I especially like having the sink in the corner windows. My mother's kitchen was like that and we could watch the whole neighborhood from there.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 16, 2006)

I would love a kitchen like Julia Childs.  I saw the photo here.  Mine is all stainless steel and very big.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 16, 2006)

Doesn't look that small to me either.  With every house we have had we have moved the sink to face into the room ajoining,  so we can gab on and visit without stopping whatever is in progress.


----------



## rdcast (Sep 16, 2006)

The world misses her so much and Jacques Pepin, the one French man who loves America !


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a fairly large kitchen, but it's on the other side of ugly  .  Doesn't matter though, it works.  I used to have some pictures, I'll see if I can hunt them up.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 16, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> You guys have such nice kitchens...
> My house is huge, but for some reason my kitchen is small....


 
Here's the thing: It's not the size or the number of appliances or anything else that matters as much as whether you love to cook. So nobody should engage in kitchen envy, really, because so many of the people (present company excluded) who spend thousands of dollars on BEAUTIFUL kitchens never actually step into them to cook. They're just accessories to show off.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 16, 2006)

I am very aware of that.
I do love to cook.
But if I'm gonna enjoy cooking, I'd rather enjoy it in a kitchen like that.
We all would, if we had a choice, but unfortunately, many of us don't.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 19, 2006)

I have two kitchens. The first picture will be of the original kitchen I used from 1986 to 1994, while we lived in the house but the first floor was under construction. We now use this kitchen for canning and such.

Then a few pictures of my main kitchen. It's funny, when you build your own house and move in when it is brand new, and even before!!, you think you have a new house for say...................twenty years. Been using this kitchen since 1994 so I guess it is no longer new! For me, it's got the basics, but I'm beginning to think maybe it is time for an upgrade!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 19, 2006)

Here are the other pictures of my main kitchen that did not load onto previous post.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's mine.  It was totally gutted and new walls, ceiling, floor, cabinets, appliances, etc.....

I still have to put up the trim, valance and outlet covers.  I'm waiting till we finish the ajoining room that is going to be the dining room/family room.  We have to finish the drywall, trim and carpeting in there.  I'm holding off on the trim in the kitchen so that it'll blend with the new room. 

Hopefully DH will finish up the drywall in the next month so that it'll def. be done by Thanksgiving. 

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/SizzlininIN/


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2006)

I still haven't got to it, but my ideal kitchen would be the one equipped with dual counter top part marble part SS, regular oven and woodburning oven for the pizzas, gas range with fry top (grill), extra large dual sink, plenty of space for our vairous gadgets (food mixer, gelatiera, bread maker, deep fryer...) and for storage, and an obedient robot who would follow me around and do all the wash up, cleaning and other dirty jobs for me....
I will promise you a pic when I ever get around to realise my dream kitchen


----------



## middie (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow Sizz it looks great !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 19, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Wow Sizz it looks great !!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks Mid!  I'm pretty proud of it considering we did most all of the work ourselves. One brother of DH helped with the electrical and helped DH lay the new floor and another brother helped put up the header in the large doorway cause that once was a wall and I wanted it opened up. Other than that we did it all ourselves.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 19, 2006)

come Jan 07 mine will be up and running (I hope no construction delays) and I'll have pics to post.  right now imagine a windowless "Pulman" kitchen with basic Whirlpool appliances...yes they work as intended.  But it is tight, has no storage to speak of  and it's hard to cook with friends in such a small cramped place.  THe food seems to be coming out just fine.  But I will have a much better time in my new place....much counter and cabinet space, a deep sink, a Wolf 36" range, armoir fridge, second wall oven, etc like room for my KA stand mixer, and room to plate the food properly when going beyond family style.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 27, 2006)

I wish I had 1/2 the size you guys have, but living in Manhattan, this is probably as big as we are going to get for awhile.

OK, I'm too tired to get it to post the size I want so just click on the link.

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kitchen002resizear8.jpg


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> You might be interested in this thread. I know my kitchen pix are in there somewhere as are many other members.
> 
> 
> Love your cabinets by the way.


 
I just got around now to looking at your pics. Those wood cabinets are exquisite.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you! I pondered for a long time what kind of cabinets to get and when I saw these I fell in love. I had them made for me by a carpenter who did our whole kitchen. Thanks for telling me you like them, you made my day!


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 30, 2006)

This is the galley on the boat - prior to us moving back on board.  On the other side of the stove there's another cupboard below and a small refer. above it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is what the corner where the old kitchen table was.  






I really miss my old kitchen, my potrack, and all of my toys. I did get to go visit them this weekend - we had to get some stuff out of storage.  Sniff. Sniff.


----------



## Buck (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice galley.  But what does your boat look like?  Please post a picture of it.  (And any pirates that might live aboard.)


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll have to find some of the boat and her pirates.


----------



## Corey123 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey, I got that exact same ice machine pictured above!!

That rack is similar to the ones that I use that has all the "toys" on it!!


----------

